# what do you love about yourself?



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

*Disclaimer: I did not start this thread. The original post was deleted making it look as if I started the thread.*

I'm just so amazingly smart, funny, skilled, have outstanding taste in everything, am generally superior to everyone and have the world's smallest ego.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Paul said:


> I'm just so amazingly smart, funny, skilled, have outstanding taste in everything, am generally superior to everyone and have the world's smallest ego.


lol

With me there's not much to say. I have quite a bit of talent and ability in certain things, but almost no ambition to do anything.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm a compassionate person. i'm an observant person.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I love how I just smile/grin/laugh (to myself, anyway) when I make a small mistake or am faced with a minor inconvenience--how I tend to feel warm and alive, rather than annoyed and pricklish, at such moments.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm kind, i don't judge people in a superficial way, i'm very healthy, i'm a good observer, sensitive, talented and creative, i let things slide easier, i hold my own and don't attach myself to past incidents because each new present is a clean slate of positive possibilities.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

I try to help others in any way possible. I help them not expecting anything in return, and that makes me feel good.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

- I'm incredibly good-looking.
- Sexy bod.
- Barry White-like voice
- Nice guy. 

Come on, I'm irresistable! :banana


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

My optomism
My nice eyes, (heard that)
great sing voice(heard that, but know thats not true)


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Ooooo, what color are your eyes Shyguydan?


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm a nice person to others, pretty perceptive and considerate of their feelings.

And my height. It makes me insecure a lot, especially when I was younger, but overall, I'm happy I'm tall.


----------



## NikkiVale (Feb 24, 2005)

I like the fact that I am sensitive to others feelings, that I am patient and kind with those who may not be the same with me. I'm proud of the fact that despite my SA I made it through college miles away from home. I'm also glad that i've been able to persist even when it seems that things don't go the way i want.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I have pretty brown eyes, and I love being able to understand people and be compassionate, especially things different from the normal. I'm not so quick to judge and I think I'm really open-minded.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I like my dedication to my judo club.

I like my dedication to do my best in this sport.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

have a kind heart, patience, good looking, smart, artistic, self willed


i'm glad osmeone started this thread... people with SA need more of this and less of that, if you know what i'm saying... :kiss


----------



## mavieenrose (Apr 9, 2006)

My cooking ability...no really, I cook well...I'm really confident when it comes to cooking for other people, just not talking to them :lol :afr


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

My love for animals. My desire to save the world. My sheer will. My intelligence.



bwidger85 said:


> i'm glad someone started this thread... people with SA need more of this and less of that, if you know what i'm saying... :kiss


 :agree It was hard for me to even think of one positive thing about myself because I'm so used to focusing on all of the things that are wrong with me. Maybe if we all did a little less focusing on our negative traits, our anxiety wouldn't be so bad. :stu


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Kalima said:


> LittleZion said:
> 
> 
> > - I'm incredibly good-looking.
> ...


Actually that was a joke. Here's the real list:

- Not controlling or judgmental; I let people be themselves
- Nice, kind
- Good sense of humor (well I think so anyway, lol)
- Humble, not arrogant
- Decent morality -- far from perfect, but not a cheater, liar, etc.
- Easy to get along with, easy-going
- Pretty smart
- "Romantic" side, open to beauty, nature, spirituality, art, etc.
- Pretty good grasp of human relationships (not the best, but B+)


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like how i'm insightful, nice, supportive, deeply caring, intelligent and responsible. I also like the way that I look and I love helping other people.


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm funny, I love to make close friends/family laugh
I am actually really pretty (ok I'll admit it)
I am really smart
I have so far made it to my Junior year in college
I am sensitive to other peoples' feelings
I am fairly wise for my age (the experiences I have had have made me this way)
I am understanding
I am passionate at whatever I do
I have a very creative and artistic mind
My hair--it is very long and golden blonde

Well! That was refreshing, I hardly ever focus on my good parts--Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmmm..... :con 

I have not started any wars :cig


----------



## RaynieDays (Apr 22, 2006)

I like my sense of humor.. and I like how I notice the things around me, like the sun reflecting off something.. simple things.


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

I like my sense of humor, and ability to make me and other people laugh.. 
My intelligence, my wisdom, .. I like the way I talk.. because it shows that I'm fairly smart and good with words.. My cooking, yep, I make a killer lasagna and tiramisu.. I like that I show my feelings to the people I love. I like the fact that I'm cuddly and tickly.. A good listener, a good friend.. And haven't started any wars.. (Well, none that I'm a aware of-- my eyes are pretty  

That's how many I can think in the morning.. Nice topic.. Me like! :nw


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I enjoy giving to others. Especially when they appreciate it.
I love children and taking care of people.
People are at ease around me.
I have a good sense of humor.
I'm smart.
I'm empathic and know how to relate to others.
My eyes.
My height.



ophelia said:


> And my height. It makes me insecure a lot, especially when I was younger, but overall, I'm happy I'm tall.


How tall are you? I'm around 5'10".

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Mazikeen said:


> Hmmmm..... :con
> 
> I have not started any wars :cig


And you're a good speller. 

:squeeze

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

my awesome good taste in music.

OH YEAH BABY.


----------

